# FB opener



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

What time are you starting to line up at FB for the opening?
What time are they letting the first boats on the water?

I have some friends going out and they need to know when to be there.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

I am going to line up Wed after work, Hope to see ya there.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I would say be there around 10:00 Friday night and you just might get a spot. I know a lot of guys camp out in there boats or on the islands. I imagine the first boats and foot soldiers will head out sometime Friday day.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

For those that have never been to FB on an opener, here you go:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> For those that have never been to FB on an opener, here you go:


yeah that about sums it up!!

tell me thats not one of the coolest noises you will ever hear in the marsh :lol: to hear all those guns going off solid like that for the first 30 minutes is insane!! one of my favorite parts of the hunt! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

That is the sweet sound of death


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Isn't it illegal to leave any personal property on the WMA's including boats, etc overnight? And can't you only camp out in the parking lots?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Clarq said:


> Isn't it illegal to leave any personal property on the WMA's including boats, etc overnight? And can't you only camp out in the parking lots?


I believe the letter of the law is you can't leave gear unattended overnight, most of those guys are not camping in the normal sense. They just stay out all night in thier boat to hold "thier" spots. :lol:


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

That's what I thought. Last time I went there we arrived around 3:30 and were in the water at 4. Does that sound right.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

theres no law on how early you can set out your decoys for the hunt.....  you just cant leave them unattended


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

The DWR website just says that camping is allowed in parking lots only. So I guess if there's no sleeping involved it would be alright.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> That's what I thought. Last time I went there we arrived around 3:30 and were in the water at 4. Does that sound right.


I don't know about FB (never hunt there) but up at OB, if you are there at 330 you will be late. :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Be launched by 6 Friday night and you will be ok.If you want to launch saturday do it about 2 in the morning. good luck.


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm curious to how many layout boats will be on unit 1. That may be my only option as the 1st is my little girls 3rd b-day.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

muledeer#1 said:


> I'm curious to how many layout boats will be on unit 1. That may be my only option as the 1st is my little girls 3rd b-day.


I don't think there will be that many. A little too early for divers. We scratched out a few Ruddys on the 3 day last year though.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice video. Some of those coots worked in pretty good.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

I will be enjoying some nice grouse and Hun hunting. After nightmare two years ago on opening day, I'll let the so-called hunters and sky busters enjoy their time.....


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

what nightmare?!?! i want to hear!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

ram2h2o said:


> I will be enjoying some nice grouse and Hun hunting. After nightmare two years ago on opening day, I'll let the so-called hunters and sky busters enjoy their time.....


Oh ya do tell o-||


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm working on the opener, but will be grouse hunting Sunday. It's just so much more pleasant up in the hills on the duck opener.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

paddler213 said:


> I'm working on the opener, but will be grouse hunting Sunday. It's just so much more pleasant up in the hills on the duck opener.


oh man!  i was SO looking forward to seeing you conducting another one of your "surveys", collecting valuable data!! but im sure you can get the same kinda results up on the hill as you would in the FB parking lot..... your opinion wont change no matter where you go


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm sure the opinions of the enlightened hunters haven't changed since 2009, College Boy. I think you should do the survey this year, so you can see for yourself.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

How about a poll of how many idiot skybusters are on the dike.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

paddler213 said:


> I'm sure the opinions of the enlightened hunters haven't changed since 2009, College Boy. I think you should do the survey this year, so you can see for yourself.


pass. i'll be out in my MM shooting ducks!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hoopermat said:


> How about a poll of how many idiot skybusters are on the dike.


There are a lot, but there are a bunch in boats that do the same thing.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Hoopermat said:
> 
> 
> > How about a poll of how many idiot skybusters are on the dike.
> ...


I know. Dam rookies


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Opening day isn't the best time to work birds into the dekes. I'll choose my time and place. For now, I've got a GSP and some nice SxSs that need some exercise.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

ram2h2o said:


> I will be enjoying some nice grouse and Hun hunting. After nightmare two years ago on opening day, I'll let the so-called hunters and sky busters enjoy their time.....


Story time o-||


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

ram2h2o said:


> I will be enjoying some nice grouse and Hun hunting. After nightmare two years ago on opening day, I'll let the so-called hunters and sky busters enjoy their time.....


I can't sleep tell me a story. o-|| o-||


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

There once was a man from Nantucket..... who after the opener one year at FB just said **** it..... he went to the hills, polished up his gun skills and thought, those that prefer ducks to grouse can suck it. 

Now go to bed dammit.... :lol: 

I too will probably miss the FB opener.... but I'll be out with a buddy and probably my daughter on some of the bigger water trying to get his stepson into some birds.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

-_O-


Riverrat77 said:


> There once was a man from Nantucket..... who after the opener one year at FB just said **** it..... he went to the hills, polished up his gun skills and thought, those that prefer ducks to grouse can suck it.
> 
> Now go to bed dammit.... :lol:
> 
> I too will probably miss the FB opener.... but I'll be out with a buddy and probably my daughter on some of the bigger water trying to get his stepson into some birds.


 -_O- -_O-


----------

